# teething



## children110 (Aug 8, 2012)

At what age do cats stop teething? Our 2 youngest (one is 1 year old and the other will be 1 year old next month). They both like to chew on things, wood, my purse, paper, they even chew on the warning paper that come on cords. 

Are they still teething? How can I stop them from chewing on these things?

Our oldest is 2 years old and doesn't chew on anything except his toys. I don't even remember him chewing on anything when he was their age.

Any suggestions?

Bernice


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

I think they just like chewing. My Aloo likes chewing on cords and cardboards, but Billi doesn't really show too much interest in chewing. I am not sure how to stop them from chewing other than trying some Bitter Apples sort of deterrents. I heard Tabasco works, too.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Cats finish all their teething by 6-7 months, so at one year the chewing is not teething related. Some cats just like to chew...Maggie was awful for years, she especially liked cardboard...she seemed to enjoy the popping noise it made when her teeth pierced it. Holly likes anything with glue on it...labels, envelopes, post it notes etc. 

Maggie liked the warning labels on cords too. At first I thought it was the cords themselves, then I realized that the cords were just collateral damage from chewing the labels. So I took all the labels off and didn't have to worry about cords anymore. 

Bitter Apple may help on things you can apply it to. Other than that it's just a matter of keeping it away from them. I had to be very diligent about putting away anything that I didn't want chewed.


----------



## LCSP (Dec 31, 2012)

We have a cat about age 7. Her favorite/only thing to chew is newspapers. We call her our little shredder. She doesn't swallow, she just tears the papers with her teeth, then tosses the shredded parts to the side. No teething involved.


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

The teething stage is definitely over. Ha. I've got a kitty like doodlebug who likes to pop her teeth thru cardboard, another enjoys destroying my MacBook Pro power cords (@ $80 a pop you don't want to know how many I've went thru!) I finally figured out that by applying a bunch of electrical tape around the cord she wants nothing to do with it. So now I get a ton of odd looks when I pull the cord out but hey it still works!

Another kitty loves plastic. Sigh. Not hard plastic just stuff like bags. She drives me crazy! Ha. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

